
Using letsencrypt with HKPK - hobarrera
https://hugo.barrera.io/journal/2016/02/07/using-letsencrypt-and-hkpk/
======
technion
There's a minor typo in the "copy and paste" segment, wherein the second hash
is not surrounded by quotes. Regardless, this is great advice.

I trust Lets Encrypt. I don't trust many of the dozens of terrible CAs out
there. Key pinning is one great step at mitigating that risk.

~~~
hobarrera
Thanks for the feedback, and I'm glad it's of use.

I'll get that typo fixed, though FWIW, it works without the quotes, since it's
what validated on my servers. :)

~~~
technion
Thanks for the update!

For the reference, I noted on my system, without the quotes, the SSLLabs test
gave me a big error claiming the keys were invalid.

------
SomeGermanGuy
This looks great, I will try it when I switch to letsencrypt.

